# Teamspeak coming to OS X (sort of)!



## bbloke (Oct 14, 2005)

As many will be aware, the Teamspeak crew are "working on" (*cough*) a Mac version of Teamspeak, and it should be out within a few months, they say. Mmmm. I haven't been impressed, to be honest, as Apple gave them free hardware... how long ago? years?... to assist in the development, they've had numerous offers of help from Mac users to expedite the process, offers to even contribute financially if it would speed things up, and still we've seen nothing. 

ANYWAY...  

This other guy has got fed up of waiting too and is working on an application that allows you to connect to TS servers, and it is named "TeamSpeex." It is currently in beta version, so hopefully we won't need to wait too much longer:

http://www.savvy.nl/blog/

Also in development, for those who didn't know, is a Mac version of Ventrilo. A server version currently exists, but the client is still in development:

http://www.ventrilo.com/


----------



## Damrod (Oct 14, 2005)

I read that on InsideMacGames yesterday. Nice one! 

Though I would still need a microphone working with my G4...


----------



## JetwingX (Oct 14, 2005)

Finally! Some one in this chat server area that cares about macs.

it seems the both Vent and TS say "oh... YA!!!! We'll do a mac version. Right after we perfect the PC version with no flaws: >_<


----------



## Johndoemanny34362 (Oct 14, 2005)

JetwingX said:
			
		

> Finally! Some one in this chat server area that cares about macs.
> 
> it seems the both Vent and TS say "oh... YA!!!! We'll do a mac version. Right after we perfect the PC version with no flaws: >_<


In that case, since TS has many flaws and annyoances, it won't be happening for mac. Oh well, 99 percent of TS users play advanced FPS and RPG games not capable of running on macs. I'm a PC user so i am fine, and i play BF2 mostly.


----------



## Pippin (Oct 17, 2005)

hmmm... we shall see....


----------



## BlackFlag (Oct 22, 2005)

Great news!   

I tried downloading the beta version that is meant to work with 10.2 & 10.3, but it didn't seem to work.   

Oh well.  I should be getting Tiger soon!


----------



## HoZ (Oct 24, 2005)

i had the same problem...


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 24, 2005)

Great tip, bbloke!

I've downlaoded the software. All I need to do now is bring in the ol' Logitech headset and see if it works  oh and get the details about the {**9**}*Niners* TS server.

If you have a look at the TS forum, you'll find many occurrences of Yrs Trly shoutin' at 'em telling 'em to pull their collective digit from their respective fundaments and GETTING ON WITH IT!

But, like most Mac users, I have been wasting my breath!


----------



## HoZ (Oct 24, 2005)

yeah, waht about us few people that dotn want to update to 10.4

or cant jsut throw down the money for it...


----------



## bbloke (Oct 25, 2005)

CaptainQuark said:
			
		

> Great tip, bbloke!


Thanks!  

It does seem to be a great boost (for those with 10.4, it seems).



> If you have a look at the TS forum, you'll find many occurrences of Yrs Trly shoutin' at 'em telling 'em to pull their collective digit from their respective fundaments and GETTING ON WITH IT!
> 
> But, like most Mac users, I have been wasting my breath!


Mmmm, indeed. I actually have a very low opinion of these guys at Teamspeak. If they had not accepted hardware from Apple, then I'd feel better about them not producing an OS X client yet. After all, they are under no compulsion and this is sort of a hobby for them. Once they accepted freebies, and expensive ones at that, from Apple in order to assist in the production of Teamspeak for the Mac platform, I see things differently. Accepting that hardware, to me, meant that they agreed to produce a Mac version, and one would have thought common sense would indicate that should not have meant "...years down the line."

I understand, there are problems involved, and they are recoding completely. BUT... there are several programmers involved, the Mac community was offering money, the Mac community was also offering expertise in order to help, the offers were rejected, and then this single bloke decides he is fed up with waiting and so creates his own client! Now, if this one person can create Teamspeex so easily, surely the Teamspeak crew could, and should, have done something a long time ago. Maybe a couple of years ago, now. Also, it really annoyed me to see Mac users' threads closed and some users banned, simply for voicing desire for the client (no abuse, or anything).

Anyway, rant over.  

Teamspeak are aware of Teamspeex, as seen from their site:

http://www.goteamspeak.com/news.php


CaptainQuark: We shall definitely have to meet you on a server at some point. I never quite got the hang of the whole... "aiming"... thang, and I'm a little rusty at the moment, so please go easy on ole bbloke. No pwnage, please.


----------



## HoZ (Oct 25, 2005)

ive given up waiting..... ill just play with aa using the chat button, and typing while im getting shot at.....

Wait! i can bind!


----------



## JetwingX (Oct 25, 2005)

What I don't Understand is why teamspeak never went open source. It just seems like arrogance to me. 'It's my program and i will do with it what i want, when i want'.


----------



## HoZ (Oct 25, 2005)

yeah, arrogent bastards...


----------



## bbloke (Nov 21, 2005)

And, to keep everyone posted, a "TeamSpeex 1.0 Beta 2" has been released.

http://www.savvy.nl/blog/



			
				TeamSpeex page said:
			
		

> TeamSpeex 1.0 Beta 2 is now available for download, it has alot of improvements over the previous public beta.
> 
> So go grab your copy from the downloads page now!
> 
> ...


----------



## HoZ (Nov 21, 2005)

awesome!


----------



## BlackFlag (Nov 21, 2005)

...and it works with 10.3.9.  I updated from 10.3.8 _just_ so I could use it, believe it or not!


----------



## JetwingX (Nov 22, 2005)

... welcome to late 2004? (i am guessing you don't have broadband)

anywho, public beta 2 rocks


----------



## HoZ (Nov 22, 2005)

it is a good day for Mac Users.


----------



## bbloke (Jan 31, 2006)

And now the TeamSpeex site says the Universal Binary has been released!


----------



## bbloke (Feb 21, 2006)

And now there is a Dashboard Widget for TeamSpeex too!


----------

